# This crank is ALOT better than my last one lol



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i came up with a patter i calledd Craw Shad. I dont remember if i posted it or not. anyway. i liked it, but i was still learning at the time (still am) anyway i changed some stuff up and this is what i got. i will probably still tweek it some more. the baits are H2O. i threw them today in the East River but n luck, only thing that worked for me today was a buzzbait...i'm not complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

What time did you hit the East River? How many did you get? You said you are tweaking the this crankbait. How?

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i was there right at sunrise. so 530ish. i was the first boat there. i caught...3bass, 1 gar and 1 mystery fish. had a couple bass get off. the only thing i can think of about tweeking would be to maybe make the orange belly a little brighter and put some orange in the red so tone it down a little and help it flow a little better


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

try giving it a darker belly, when bass feed upwards toward a blue sky a dark contrast can stick out better. imo. id give it a try. but it looks really good good job.


----------

